# Dog Thread!



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

I know a lot of people take pics of dogs with their plants but what about just the dogs? I just got back from the vet with my dog and figured I'd make a thread!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a pretty dog! Almost looks like the second pic he seen something, then in the first pic it was after that when he got up to go see what caught his attention. haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

yup, thats exactly what happened. I threw a ball or something for him to go play with. We were at the park . He's got a bacterial infection on his neck so I took him to the vet today to have it looked at . Gave him a shot of roids and gave me some pills I have to give him twice a day for 12 days and a spray I have to spray twice a day for 7 days.

I have to take him back in 2 weeks for his annual shots and checkup that he was supposed to get today but the roids they said would make the vaccinations weak/ non useful.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice dog Draston. I have no dog at the moment. I used to have one but it snapped at my sons face one day. Loved that dog, but she had to go I'm afraid. Sons welfare comes before a dog. It was a stray we had taken in and she had a wild streak in her. Ah well ....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

well that's good. at least he's going to be better soon! Good luck with that! =)

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Nice dog Draston. I have no dog at the moment. I used to have one but it snapped at my sons face one day. Loved that dog, but she had to go I'm afraid. Sons welfare comes before a dog. It was a stray we had taken in and she had a wild streak in her. Ah well ....


 
man that sucks. I probably won't be getting rid of my dog for a long long time because he's only a little over 1 year old (birthday is nov 11/05). Jack Russells are NOT children type dogs... They are the same height as babies and are way to hyper/ aggressive for young ones I'm afraid . I did have a woman ask me if he was registered last week when I had his hair cut because she was interested in breeding her jack russells with mine because he was sooo hyper. I thought that was kind of cool.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

well my dog will kick ur dogs a$#^ hahaha
i love dogs dude urs is cool dog ever
get him stoned


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

I did, 3 days ago . It was funny because one of my other housemates dogs we tried and he didn't like it at all. He would squirm out of our hands the second we tried to blow smoke in his face. My dog on the other hand we held the first him (one person held him and I held his face while I blew smoke) the second time just someone held him. Third time we blew smoke I just had to rest his paws on my chest and hold his head. Fourth time I just blew smoke. He slowly learned that the smoke was good and now he likes it . What a little stonner dog. He's really hyper but when he's stoned he just sits there and chews on his bone. He doesn't move, run, jump, wag his tail at all while stoned, which he usually does on a constant neverending basis.

It was pretty funny to say the least.

[edit] plus I mean he weighs 15 lbs . We gave him 4 intest hits we took and blew it back in his face. I know he breathed it in because after each time he would cough and shoot a steam of smoke out of each nostril lol. It was flippin hillarious.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

haaha nice my dog doesnt like me blowing
smoke into his face he gets wormy and trys
to run away but after that me and him go
and help ourselfs to munchies. dam dude i love
my dog hes like my second best friend fo sho


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

pics ?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, i've been around dogs that smoke. My friend and i have a stoner dog haha. We'll take turns bringing him to our house but he'll actually get up in your lap while you're smoking just to smoke with you. He likes it and it's pretty cool. He's chill and does some funny things when he's high. We never even blew it in his face to begin with, just him sitting with us and he'd sniff up by the joint and so we started giving him hits lol. Now he'll smell it and be in your lap like you had a pork chop around your neck haha!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

I think its funny because my dog sneezes once we blow smoke in his face and he shoots jetstreams of smoke out of his nostrils. I wonder if we do it long enough if he'll stop coughing lol. Either way I can't find out till after 2 or so weeks. Don't want MJ to mess with his antibiotics or stuff he's on.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> pics ?


 
idotn have a camera but hes a black
lab hes cool as hell


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Yeah, i've been around dogs that smoke. My friend and i have a stoner dog haha. We'll take turns bringing him to our house but he'll actually get up in your lap while you're smoking just to smoke with you. He likes it and it's pretty cool. He's chill and does some funny things when he's high. We never even blew it in his face to begin with, just him sitting with us and he'd sniff up by the joint and so we started giving him hits lol. Now he'll smell it and be in your lap like you had a pork chop around your neck haha!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
ahaha dude thats hilarous ive never seen that before


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread started off cool until the talk of getting dogs stoned. Sorry to be a pain in the backside, but I don't think it's cool, it's actually cruel.

C'mon lads, wise up a bit !


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

My 110 lb great pyr would eat your dogs for a snack!

Nah seriously.  She's a gentle giant.  She snores loud, it's funny.


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

if getting us high is ok and the dog isn't fighting it like mine then whats the harm? My dog actually wants it. I wouldn't make him smoke if he didn't want it.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> This thread started off cool until the talk of getting dogs stoned. Sorry to be a pain in the backside, but I don't think it's cool, it's actually cruel.
> 
> C'mon lads, wise up a bit !


 
man im 100% a dog person and
i hate seeing dogs in pain so i dont
think i would really get my dog
stoned if it hurt him...
theres way crueler things in the
world then getting a dog stoned...


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 5, 2007)

Just to throw it up since it is topic, i have a german shepherd/golden retriever mix. He is a big/old dog that has been with me ever since I can remember. I could never have had a cooler and more layed back dog than him. But the sorta sad thing i guess is that he has taken a couple of drugs over the years. Believe it or not, my dog has been on weed, one time on ecstacy, and even a little bit of cocaine one time. But that all was many years ago, 10+ as a matter of fact. I admit it was a horrible thing that happened, but I didn't even give it to him, one of my brother's friends did when he stayed at our house. He is great now, and unfortunetely he is getting very old, but i hope for the best.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is my 1/2 Pitbull 1/2 Mastiff. He is about 1 year old. So if you try getting in my grow room beware he may lick ya to death.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

dang KBA sad story i feel 
sorry for ur dog there i woulda
smacked that kid for giving the
dog coke well its good to hear
he still a live.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Runbyhemp, i understand what you mean. I didn't offer this dog smoke though, he naturally tried to get it. and when we light weed up now, he'll come cause of the smell and get in our laps. It's his choice. I have friends that don't smoke weed and i don't bring it around them since they don't. I think it's totally someones choice if they want to so i don't wanna put them in the environment to encourage them. If they come to smoke, they come to smoke. The dog comes to smoke LOL.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

My best friend.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

nice dog t-bone haha i like
dogs when they were bandanas

take care

peace.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol, nice lookin' dog man. and yeah, the bandana looks pretty nifty on it lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Jazz & Paris  "aka" the be-otches!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty dogs, GreenDayGirl!

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

hahah nice dogs GreenDayGirl
ive never heard of a dog named
jazz thats a sweet name for a dog

take care

peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

My pup's the best!!!    Look, how can anyone resist that sweet widdle face.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

nice dog mom i like the
color or his?/her? hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

And she was quite embarrassed after her spring haircut.  She looks soooo sad.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

hahah dang mom i really like
ur dog its really pertty
specially when it has a hair cut
i love dogs its hard to resist a dog
when it gives u a puppy face haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Birdman.  She's a 110 lb Great Pyrenees.  If we didn't get her hair cut each spring my carpet would be covered in white fluff!  She has a serious thick massive coat!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

haha, i've seen pics of her before, but none that good. She's really pretty mom. And yeah she kinda has that look on her face...ya know the one that people make when they're unwillingly having pictures taken of them naked LOL!! i'm kidding, but i bet she does prolly feel about naked. Big difference from when her big thick coat is there and when she's short haired lol. actually with not much hair she looks like she could be some mix of a lab. lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks Birdman. She's a 110 lb Great Pyrenees. If we didn't get her hair cut each spring my carpet would be covered in white fluff! She has a serious thick massive coat!!!


 
yea the only bad side about some dogs is the
pee in the house and they shed other then
that dogs are cool 
but i hate when my dog sheads i hate finding
dog hair on my floor


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah i had a german shepard once, goooooood did that thing shed, i mean on the edges of the walls you could see where hair would get, i'd constantly be cleaning it up, but i still loved that dog anyways lol.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

She is 100% housebroken so no pee in the house.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

gee dewayne my dog doesnt shed that much
thank god


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

lol That german shepard did!! lol. And yup, i've never had a dog that wasn't house broken and trained to an extent. that german shepard was a police dog. and i wondered why it always barked in my room LOL!! It never did go rip out my stash or anything though, or scratch where it was, i'd go smell it though and bark sometimes lol. I'd just tell it to stop and it did.
~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

hahah crap dude that would kinda be bad
in a way if ur parents are all like go sick
his room and they find everything in it hahaha
thank god my parents think its voilating someones
right to search there room


----------



## berserker (Jul 6, 2007)

This here is my keeper of my gardens:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2007)

berserk what kind of dog is that. It looks just like mine.


----------



## Buju (Jul 6, 2007)

Mom she is amazing. I miss my buddy's great pyr. What an awesome dog. 

Beautiful Dog, Zerk


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 6, 2007)

this is my best bud burner, he's s 5 yr old pit mix rescued, and like most of your friends who crash on the couch and stink up the place, he loves smoking my weed. he'll lick it out of your mouth if you let him get close enough. kinda gross but who could resist such a handsome face?


----------



## berserker (Jul 6, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> berserk what kind of dog is that. It looks just like mine.


He's an American Staffershire (PITBULL)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 7, 2007)

My two dogs. Deacon and Copper. The first is a Treeing walker coonhound. The second is a beagle. I'm a hound dog.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

haha dang sticky i like ur dogs
there freakin sweet
and beserker is that snow i see
in that picture i wish it was still
winter here in mn there was alot
of weed during winter were i am
and im gettin sick of this heat


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> haha dang sticky i like ur dogs
> there freakin sweet
> and beserker is that snow i see
> in that picture i wish it was still
> ...


I am from Minnesota also.Thats just a pic from christmas.This weekend is gonna be a killer for heat,you got any plants out side keep a good eye on them.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I'm a hound dog.


 
LMAO!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

hahaha nice one there Buju
that was hilarous


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 8, 2007)

All these dawgies are fantastic- never saw so many mellow, friendly pits & pit mixes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2007)

*Here is a shot of our little girl. She is a diabetic and just went blind over the past year.   She runs into stuff every now and then but she has learned to get around pretty darn good. Here is a pic we took of her sitting in the recliner. Just had to put the bong in her hand and no we don't get her high. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Aww TBG she is just too cute!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

TBG i dont like pootles or how eva u 
spell it. It just feels really werid petting
them there hair is all werid and curly but
if ur dog can hold a bong then it makes
it a cool dog haha


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 11, 2007)

my big baby Achilles 120lbs.
1 1/2 years old


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

Mr.Puffalot ya got a good gaurd
dog there i would not mess with
that dog its name also scares me
haha suits him/her very well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Mr, what a happy pooch ya got!  What's on his left ear though?  Does it train them to stand up or something?


----------



## Buju (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful dog, puff


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Mr, what a happy pooch ya got! What's on his left ear though? Does it train them to stand up or something?


 

If you dont know, its a Doberman breed and compared to
the others dobies ive seen.  My Dobie is huge.
Considering he was a runt of the litter, good food and love
got that sucker big.  I hope I can do the same with my MJ plants.  

Anyways about his ears.  Dobies to have his ears stand have to be 
cropped.  Well when I got them cropped as a puppy.  VET asked me
what size.. Small, medium, long.  I went with medium.  I didn't
realize that medium was such a long cut.  Anyways..  You have to 
post dobbies ears for about a year, until the cartledge gets stiff
after their teeth comes in.

So after about 6 months.  I posted that ear a little to tight.
His ear got swollen.  Didn't realize it after a couple of days.
Ever since then, he doesn't seem to lift that ear up like he does the 
other.  IMO he is being lazy.    But if I put a piece of tape on it
like you see in the picture. It stand perfect.  So it stayed.  

Sometimes when people ask, i lie and say some dog bit him. haha 

But it looks ok, kind of like having strips/badge for him.

Best breed by far, ive ever owned.  Dobies deffinately live up to the 
VELCRO dog nick name.  Dog will follow you every where any where.
I walk him with no leash, very well trained, intelligent and listens.
Unlike other breeds ive had.

Dobies have bad reps, but the breed is so docile.
He's the biggest scardy cat of them all.  
Good thing, his looks intimidate others, because he would be such a 
push over.  :hubba:


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

my cousins cousin used to have a few mini dobies that were annoying as hell lol. She also had like 6 or 7 wiener dogs.


----------



## rasta (Jul 11, 2007)

wiener dogs are cool, but yes they do bark a lot ,,,p,l,r (i have two pit and one wiener )


----------



## Capone (Jul 11, 2007)

English Bulldog.. fed...be afraid be VERY afraid!! haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

LOVE it Capone!!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> He's the biggest scardy cat of them all.
> Good thing, his looks intimidate others, because he would be such a
> push over. :hubba:


 
haha looks like i miss judge ur pouch
well when i was a little kid i got bit by
one man did that hurt like hell.


----------



## Hick (Aug 7, 2007)

..had the unpleasant task of relieving a really good old hunting hound of her misery yesterday...
Rest in peace, Babe..

Just an old broken down dog
is what I've come to be.
My senses are all growing dim,
My eyes can barely see.

But master, you're still in your prime,
while I am fading fast,
Please take me with you one more time
Before I breathe mt last.

You used to take me with you
To the woods when I was young,
To do your bidding faithfully
In my youth when I was strong.

My best's no longer good enough,
I'm useless and confused:
For surely you must care for me
as much as I for you.

I'll be waiting by the back door,
Take me with you when you go.
It's all I've ever wanted
and the only thing I know.

I'll struggle up and wag my tail,
Eager your will to do;
And gladly endure a painful walk
Just to be with with you.

Take me with you when you go.
One more time I long to be
with my master and my friend.
Take me with you once again.

Poem by Dana Duke


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Hick, I'm so sorry.   

Here's something that always comforts me during times like that.

-----------------------------------------------

Rainbow Bridge 
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Hick (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sure she's "catchin' every track" she starts now 'mom. She's with better company now, too.. Chief, Sharky, TJ, BJ, Chopper, Paco..to name a few.


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm sure she's "catchin' every track" she starts now 'mom. She's with better company now, too.. Chief, Sharky, TJ, BJ, Chopper, Paco..to name a few.


I am sorry to hear that Hick.I also know that our anamils become very close to alot of us,almost like one of the family,and it hurts when one of them pass on.But like you said Hick,she's on to a better place running and never getting tired now,Keep your head up.One day you will see them all again.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hick, sorry to hear , if yor like me its like loosing a kid darn near my dogs are just about as important  they bring a lot of joy , and crap they listen better than my kids do , LOL  .. they are in a better place . just wanted to post a pic of my girl CHINA poor thing is fixing to have a litter drop in the next three weeks ,, any way good looking dogs guys and girls..by the way hick & mom two very nice poems.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

a dog thread huh? well heres my dog abby, shes been a lill bored this summer, but still makes out to the field every season.  Sorry to hear bout ur dog Hick. its amazing how something that'll never say a word to you could mean so much.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

I love seeing everyones pups.    Here's another of my Winnie.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 9, 2007)

white widow , it must be something bred into them pits , to eat your stash my boy had 1 , and  she would do every thing she could to eat my plants , after she got the first taste of 1 , so glad when they got there own place LOL..                   :woohoo:


----------



## Roots Dog (Aug 9, 2007)

This is my dog. I think he can kick all of your dogs buts! hahahhahaha J/K


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

thats a good pic WW66 i have yet to get my dog not to eat the damn thing when it gets by her, at first i wasn't sure if she was a pot head or not, but one day i was outside doing some gardening and what not lit a fatty, set it down on the bumper of the truck and went about watering. bout 5 minutes later i go back to lit it up again.... its gone. vanished into thin air. so the other day i packed the pipe, lit it, hit it, and set it down low. walked away and kept an eye on the dog. she went right up to the pipe while it was smoking just a sniffing away.    at least now i know to stash my stash


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, here she is.  If you want to know something about my personality, just look at the mutt.  She is just like me!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful dog dl what breed is she? i see she likes to pose for the camera lol


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha!  Thanks bro.  Yeah, she's quite the photogenic pup isn't she.  Her name is Penny and is a Brittany.  In the Spaniel family.  She has so much energy it is almost unbelievable.  We will go one some pretty serious hikes and when we get home, she passes out for 2 hours and then is ready to get at it again!  It sure is nice to have someone to do everything with at any hour of the day or night too!


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres another pic of one of my pitts,He likes to Keep it GREEN.The keeper of my Growroom.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

aww, he looks like he's smiling beserker!


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

He just got done helping me smoke up one of my derby cars.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## OliieTea (Nov 7, 2007)

Jasper 11.... chewey 12... Roo n grandbaby 3.. of course dont ferget Hollie Ollie the best dang gardner.
Gods creatures fur and four legs with love that is unconditional.


----------



## soto88 (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a nice full bred Jack Russel from Germany (put me back 2 g's). No emotion all though he was nice to look at....


----------

